# Help, higher quality version of this shoe???



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 19, 2009)

I really love the style of this shoe, but the shoes I have tried from forever21 just fell apart. I really don't want to throw $18.80 down the drain. Does anyone know of a shoe that looks like this one but would last longer?







Thanks,


----------



## Pnk85 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a style of shoes like that from BCBG, here is a link to it on eBay.

BCBG Zahida Black Heel Sandal Shoe Womens Size 8 B New - eBay (item 350238912378 end time Sep-10-09 10:41:34 PDT)

It isn't all black & the color I got is a jewel tone green but at least you can get a style name to find the color you want, or get whatever color is available & get them professionally dyed.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2009)

These ones are close, there's kind of a bow/flower on the front, and the heel isn't as high, though.  They're Caparros at piperlime.com.


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 20, 2009)

I searched up "bow" on Sheik Shoes and found these:
(direct link to search: Shiekh Shoes - With over 150 brands to choose from and free shipping anywhere in the continental U.S.)

One of the shoes there:

http://s7d3.scene7.com/is/image/Shie...shiekh_medium$







Also,



Charlotte Russe - Patent Bow Tie Platforms

Me Too 'Jeanette' Pump - - Nordstrom


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I searched up "bow" on Sheik Shoes and found these:
(direct link to search: Shiekh Shoes - With over 150 brands to choose from and free shipping anywhere in the continental U.S.)

One of the shoes there:

http://s7d3.scene7.com/is/image/Shie...shiekh_medium$







Also,



Charlotte Russe - Patent Bow Tie Platforms

Me Too 'Jeanette' Pump - - Nordstrom_

 
Ooh, thanks. There's a few of those Sheik shoes I want now.


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 21, 2009)

Christian Louboutin Very Noeud Black Satin Bow Pump NIB - eBay (item 130276370272 end time Sep-12-09 19:30:12 PDT)
$$$$!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=49602&path=|womens%20shoes|womens%20p  umps|

http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=49348&path=|womens%20shoes|womens%20p  umps|


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=49602&path=|womens%20shoes|womens%20p  umps|

http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=49348&path=|womens%20shoes|womens%20p  umps|_

 
That's what I was looking for!! thanks so much


----------

